# Carbontex drag washers.



## 187motorsports (Oct 6, 2014)

What reviews do people have on them? Do y'all lube them or run them dry?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

187motorsports said:


> What reviews do people have on them? Do y'all lube them or run them dry?


Huge fan! Been sold on em for years. Especially if your changing out later model reels with those Dartanuim Drags in them. You get better and smoother drag potential. I use Cals drag grease on em...Dip


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I like them in my old Shimanos and lightly use Cals drag grease.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I switched all my metaniums and chronarch ci-4's to carbontex with light cals. . . . . much stronger in my opinion not necessarily smoother. the drag washers out of the met's in particular gripped better but the smoothness seemed to degrad a bit.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I use them to replace the ones in the E series and similar drag style. I lightly grease them.


----------



## 187motorsports (Oct 6, 2014)

Great, I'm gonna bite the bullet and get them.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Dipsay said:


> Huge fan! Been sold on em for years. Especially if your changing out later model reels with those Dartanuim Drags in them. You get better and smoother drag potential. I use Cals drag grease on em...Dip


X2 I love them in my old Curado 200s, and my newer reels as well!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

txdukklr said:


> I switched all my metaniums and chronarch ci-4's to carbontex with light cals. . . . . much stronger in my opinion not necessarily smoother. the drag washers out of the met's in particular gripped better but the smoothness seemed to degrad a bit.


I though these reels already had carbon drags in them, might have been the grease that helped.

But to the OP, yes they help a lot!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

cfulbright said:


> I though these reels already had carbon drags in them, might have been the grease that helped.
> 
> But to the OP, yes they help a lot!


 The spacer drag washer is( the one on the back side of the main gear) The Main drag looks alot like the old drag washers in the ABU's just thicker. Guess you could look at it like the Dartaniums but bone dry.If that makes any sense


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

cfulbright said:


> I though these reels already had carbon drags in them, might have been the grease that helped.
> 
> But to the OP, yes they help a lot!


The Ci4+ Chronarch alread has "Cross-Carbon" Drag Washers, not the metanium though.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Hawglife said:


> The Ci4+ Chronarch alread has "Cross-Carbon" Drag Washers, not the metanium though.


also the stock were much thinner then the carbontex with the CI-4


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Got'em in my Swedish Amb 6000....completely upgraded reel


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Hawglife said:


> The Ci4+ Chronarch alread has "Cross-Carbon" Drag Washers, not the metanium though.


Well looks like an upgrade is in order!


----------



## GoneYakn (Dec 11, 2013)

cfulbright said:


> Well looks like an upgrade is in order!


That is next on the list, next time I open her up!


----------



## 187motorsports (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll be testing out the new washers this weekend.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I have them on all my inshore AND offshore reels with a dab of CALS GREASE on them ... smooth as silk..


----------

